# Veteran's Day



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Remembering those who have served our country with a moment of silence at the 11 hour on the 11th day of the 11th month.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Will do !

:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Happy Veteran's Day to all of my fellow vet brothers and sisters who served proudly. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From one who didn't to those who did: Thank you!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I fought for you..........
I Fought For You | The Sound Tank | SermonSpice


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

A heartfelt salute to all my brothers and sisters of all branches who served and/or still are serving. :smt1099


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Let me add my voice to those who humbly say THANK YOU VETS.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I wrote this over 20 years ago. It is just as poignant now as it was then, if not more so. We owe these people so much and we should never forget what they have done for the nation.


VETERAN'S DAY

Patriotism. Blind nationalism you say?

Tell it to the merchant opening his shop for the day's business.
Tell it to the fisherman as he hauls in the sea's rich bounty.
Tell it to the teacher as she guides her class through the morning's lesson.
Tell it to the child watching a 'Veteran's Day parade. 

And then,

Tell it to the final resting place of the young soldier who gave up all of his tomorrows so that you might have today. 

Tell it to the man in the wheelchair who still suffers the scars of a Bulge or a Normandy or a Tarawa or a Pork Chop Hid or a Tet Offensive, and would do it all again.

Tell it to the countless mothers and fathers and wives and brothers and sisters of those who answered their country's call and gave their all.

Then tell it to the old man, marching proud and straight as he passes the child watching his Veteran’s Day parade, the little eyes filled with wonder and awe at the sight.

Patriotism. Blind nationalism you say? I say pride and love of country, of the people who work and make it great, of the precious gifts we enjoy each day, and of those who though may only live in memory, shall forever live in our hearts.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm having lunch today at Chili's and dinner tonight at Red Robin. 

Both of which, will be free. :drooling:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm having lunch today at Chili's and dinner tonight at Red Robin.
> 
> Both of which, will be free. :drooling:


Well you deserve a good meal , all that Popcorn you've been eating just don't cut it!
Don't forget to over order . Alittle doggie bag for a next day snack. Tell them your doggie is a St. Bernard 
:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just in case some of you don't know, The Golden Corral is hosting a free meal on Nov. 17th for all vets.

I believe they start at about 5pm, and go until they close at 9pm.

*NOTE: Times have been updated. *


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A world of difference than 1973 but glad it is


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> A world of difference than 1973 but glad it is


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

I am Grateful to those who came before me, I am honored by those I served with, and thankful to those who came after me. :smt1099


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

A veteran my friends, is a man or woman who at some point in his or her life, wrote a blank check; made payable to the United states of America, for an amount of up to and including my life.
That, ladies and gentlemen, is the real meaning of honor; which too many people have forgotten.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

A forgotten veteran: Meet Smoky, the Tiny World War II Veteran and "Best Mascot in the South Pacific" - Cheezburger


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Another 'forgotten' veteran. (all you Marines BETTER click on this one) Sgt Reckless


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> A world of difference than 1973 but glad it is


Yup, got spit on at the airport in California - we used to have to travel in uniform then. I really, truly do hate California...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

NGIB said:


> Yup, got spit on at the airport in California - we used to have to travel in uniform then. I really, truly do hate California...


I got spit on by an old man in Belgium. Obviously, he had issues with American soldiers.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> A forgotten veteran: Meet Smoky, the Tiny World War II Veteran and "Best Mascot in the South Pacific" - Cheezburger


Unbelievable!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

He was getting old and paunchy
And his hair was falling fast,
And he sat around the Legion,
Telling stories of the past.

Of a war that he once fought in
And the deeds that he had done,
In his exploits with his buddies;
They were heroes, every one.

And 'tho sometimes to his neighbors
His tales became a joke,
All his buddies listened quietly
For they knew where of he spoke.

But we'll hear his tales no longer,
For ol' Joe has passed away,
And the world's a little poorer
For a Veteran died today.

He won't be mourned by many,
Just his children and his wife.
For he lived an ordinary,
Very quiet sort of life.

He held a job and raised a family,
Going quietly on his way;
And the world won't note his passing,
'Tho a Veteran died today.

When politicians leave this earth,
Their bodies lie in state,
While thousands note their passing,
And proclaim that they were great.

Papers tell of their life stories
From the time that they were young,
But the passing of a Veteran
Goes unnoticed, and unsung.

Is the greatest contribution
To the welfare of our land,
Some jerk who breaks his promise
And cons his fellow man?

Or the ordinary fellow
Who in times of war and strife,
Goes off to serve his country
And offers up his life?

The politician's stipend
And the style in which he lives,
Are often disproportionate,
To the service that he gives.

While the ordinary Veteran,
Who offered up his all,
Is paid off with a medal
And perhaps a pension, small.

It is not the politicians
With their compromise and ploys,
Who won for us the freedom
That our country now enjoys.

Should you find yourself in danger,
With your enemies at hand,
Would you really want some cop-out,
With his ever-waffling stand?

Or would you want a Veteran
His home, his country, his kin,
Just a common Veteran,
Who would fight until the end.

He was just a common Veteran,
And his ranks are growing thin,
But his presence should remind us
We may need his likes again.

For when countries are in conflict,
We find the Veteran's part,
Is to clean up all the troubles
That the politicians start.

If we cannot do him honour
While he's here to hear the praise,
Then at least let's give him homage
At the ending of his days.

Perhaps just a simple headline
In the paper that might say:

"OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING,
A VETERAN DIED TODAY."


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Great poem


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Great poem


Not by me, was sent to me by someone else. Think it's been going around for a while.


----------

